# [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter



## DerFoehn (28. September 2015)

*[Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

*Ein Schritt zum kühlen und leisen PC - Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*


*Herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß beim Lesen meines ersten kleinen Tests! Lob und Kritik sind erwünscht, aber seid nicht zu hart mit mir. *


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*1. Die Idee*
*2. Der Testrechner*
*3. Aufbau und Durchführung*
*4. Die Ergebnisse*
*5. Zusammenfassung*​


*1. Die Idee*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​

Es ist nicht leicht die optimale Kombination aus Lautstärke und Kühlung zu finden. Lange habe ich mich, ohne großartig drüber nachgedacht zu haben, mit den vorinstallierten Lüftern zufrieden gegeben. Angefangen hat dann die "Silent-Kur" mit einem leisen Silent Wings 2 Lüfter für meinen Mugen 3, der den doch unter Last sehr lauten Scythe Lüfter ersetzt. Damit war die erste Lautstärkequelle beseitigt. Die Wahl der richtigen Grafikkarte, das manuelle Konfigurieren der Lüfterkurven und zuletzt der Kauf von 3 günstigen und guten Nanoxia Lüftern komplettierten den Weg...fast. Denn dann kam ich auf die Idee: Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich einfach noch einen vierten Nanoxia Lüfter installiere? 

Solche oder ähnliche Fragen liest man oft. Wie viele Gehäuselüfter brauche ich? Wie schnell müssen Gehäuselüfter drehen? Reicht es, wenn vorne und hinten welche sind oder macht es Sinn auch vorhandene Lüfterplätze oben und unten im Case zu nutzen? Die Anworten sind verschieden, jeder schwört auf eine andere Theorie. Während die einen auf die "Standard"-Variante vertrauen, welche heute meistens zwei Lüfter in der Front und einen am Heck bedeutet,  stellt sich die Frage, wie und ob sich die Temperaturen der wichtigsten Komponenten, also Grafikkarte und der CPU, verändern, wenn man weitere Lüfterplätze belegt. Genau das wollte ich mal an meinem eigenen Rechner ausprobieren und ich dachte mir, dass es vielleicht interessant ist, wenn ich meine Ergebnisse mal mit Euch teile. Dies soll aber kein ausführlicher Testbericht werden, sondern nur ein Kurztest, den ich mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln durchgeführt habe.



*2. Der Testrechner*


Die in diesem kurzen Test gezeigten Messungen wurden allesamt an meinem privaten Rechner durchgeführt, der wie folgt aussieht:



Prozessor | Intel Xeon E3 1240v3 @3,8GHz @1,195V 
Kühler | Scythe Mugen 3 @Silent Wings 2 120mm PWM
Grafikkarte | Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro @Stock
Mainboard | ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer
Arbeitsspeicher | 2x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600 CL9
Gehäuse | Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
Netzteil | BeQuiet Straight Power E9 450W
Massenspeicher | 500GB Crucial MX200, Samsung 2,5" 1TB HDD

*3. Aufbau und Durchführung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​

*Die Lüfter*


Gegenstand des Tests waren vier identische Nanoxia Deep Silence Lüfter mit 140mm Größe und 1100 Umdrehungen pro Minute bei 12V, welche ich mit der integrierten Lüftersteuerung meines Define R4 von Fractal Design entsprechend geregelt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Software*


Für die Messungen und die Lasterzeugung habe ich bewährte Software verwendet. Um die Grafikkarte und den Prozessor ordentlich aufzuheizen kamen der Unigine Valley Benchmark und Prime95 (28.7) zum Einsatz. Alleine der Unigine Valley hat schon für ordentlich Hitze gesorgt. Dieser wurde in Full HD mit maximalen Details und AA ausgeführt, damit sich meine R9 390 auch nicht langweilt. Prime 95 belastete zusätzlich 2 CPU-Threads im Custom Run mit  1344k FFTs. Eine Auslastung von mehr als 2 Threads führte zu starken FPS-Einbrüchen im Valley Benchmark, ausgelöst durch Takteinbrüche der Grafikkarte, da diese nicht mehr optimal von der CPU mit Daten gefüttert werden konnte. Während des Tests dienten GPU-Z und Core-Temp zum Auslesen der wichtigsten Daten.

Hier ein Screenshot, der während eines Testlaufes entstanden ist: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Der Ablauf*


Die Tests liefen jeweils für 5V, 7V und 12V Lüfterdrehzahl immer 30min lang. Das hat sich bewährt, da die Temperaturen nach 30min nicht mehr gestiegen sind. Die *Raumtemperatur* lag während der Messungen bei konstant 19 °C, sodass es dadurch nicht zu einer Verzerrung der Testergebnisse kommen konnte. Nach den besagten 30min habe ich den PC bis zum nächsten Test im ausgeschalteten Zustand abkühlen lassen.


*Die verschiedenen Konfigurationen*


Folgende Lüfterkonfigurationen wurden jeweils mit 5V, 7V und 12V gemessen:

*1.* Für den ersten Test habe ich die Standardkonfiguration gewählt, die so in sehr vielen Rechnen zu finden ist. Es sind jeweils vorne zwei Lüfter einblasend montiert und hinten einer ausblasend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2.* Nun habe ich meinen vierten, unbenutzten Lüfter des gleichen Typs an der vorgesehen Position unten im Case neben dem Netzteil so montiert, dass er frische Luft in das Gehäuse pustet. In dieser Konfiguration blasen nun drei Lüfter frische Luft in das Gehäuse und nur der hintere Lüfter ist für das Hinausbefördern der warmen Luft zuständig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3.* Der zusätzliche Lüfter ist nun oben, über dem CPU-Kühler so montiert, dass die erwärmte Luft aus dem Case geschaufelt wird. Es pusten nun also zwei Lüfter vorne rein und zwei Lüfter hinten und hinten/oben raus. Dazu musste ich ein Dämmelement entfernen, dass die Lüfteraussparung verschließt, um keine Geräusche nach außen dringen zu lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf Wunsch in den kommentaren habe ich nachträglich noch folgende Kombinationen durchgetestet:

*4.* Den oberen der beiden Frontlüfter habe ich ausgestellt, sodass nur noch zwei Lüfter für einen Luftstrom sorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*5.* Nun habe ich den unteren Frontlüfter stillgelegt, sodass nur noch der obere Frontlüfter und der Hecklüfter laufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*6.* Alle vier Lüfter sind installiert. Vorne und unten wird kühle Luft in das Gehäuse gepustet, die Lüfter hinten und oben befördern die erwärmte Luft aus dem Case hinaus. (auf dem Bild fehlt der Lüfter unten, es wurde aber selbstverständlich mit einem Lüfter an der Position getestet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*4. Ergebnisse*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​

Ich habe die Temperaturen nach jedem Test notiert und in den folgenden Diagrammen anschaulich zusammengefasst. Dabei stehen, wie in der Legende nachzulesen, die drei Farben jeweils für die drei oben erläuterten Konfigurationen. Jedes einzelne Diagramm zeigt die Temperaturen, aufgeteilt in Grafikkarte und Prozessor, bei den drei verschiedenen Lüfterspannungen. Die Temperatur der GPU ist direkt ablesbar, bei der CPU habe ich den Schnitt der vier physikalischen CPU-Kerne berechnet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schaut man sich die Testergebnisse an fällt zunächst auf, dass mein Xeon in allen Tests sehr warm wird. Haswell halt. Allerdings fällt auch schnell ins Auge, dass man mit nur einem zusätzlichen Lüfter, die Position sei erstmal egal, sowohl der CPU als auch der Grafikkarte eine bessere Kühlung verschaffen kann. Die Standardvariante (2 vorne, 1 hinten) kühlt das System insgesamt nicht überragend, aber ausreichend. Die im Test angelegte Last wird nämlich so im Alltag nicht auftreten, sodass man durchweg keine zu hohen Temperaturen erwarten muss. Durch die geringere Anzahl an Lüftern und die installierte Dämmmatte ist der PC aber auch am leistesten. Wenn man eine etwas höhere Lautstärke in Kauf nimmt, kann man die Temperaturen aber mit nur einem zusätzlichen Lüfter verbessern. Der Test zeigt eindeutig, dass es dann mehr Sinn macht einen weiteren Lüfter oben ausblasend über dem CPU Kühler zu montieren, als einen dritten Lüfter einblasen zu lassen. Sowohl die Grafikkarte als auch die CPU profitieren deutlich von diesem Lüfter. Leider muss bei mir dann eine Dämmmatte dem Lüfter weichen und der PC wird deutlich hörbar.

Ergänzung: Die nachträglich hinzugefügten Tests lassen noch Folgendes erkennen: Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass es die Temperaturen erhöht, wenn man nur noch einen Frontlüfter laufen lässt. Was mich etwas überrascht hat ist, dass der untere Lüfter, der ja eigentlich noch durch den HDD-Käfig behindert wird, die leicht besseren Ergebnisse liefert.
Die besten Temperaturen im Test erreicht aber ohne Zweifel die Kombination aus der 2. und der 3. Konfig. Der Luftstrom verläuft dort von Unten und Vorne nach Oben und Hinten. Für die Lautstärke gilt Ähnliches wie beim Test nur mit dem lüfter oben. Durch die entfernte Dämmung dringen sonst nicht wahrgenommene Geräusche nach außen (wie z.B. Spulenfiepen).

Und wie schnell müssen die Lüfter jetzt drehen?
Auch hier gibt es einen sichtbaren und logischen trend: Je schneller die Lüfter drehen, desto kühler werden die Komponenten gehalten. Allerdings kommt nun die Lautstärker wieder ins Spiel. Bei 12V ist der PC vom Arbeitsplatz aus deutlich hörbar. Allerdings sind 7V bereits so leise, dass die noch langsameren Drehzahlen bei 5V keinen Vorteil mehr bieten, im Gegenteil, die Temperaturen steigen. Man kann also 7V Lüftergeschwindigkeit im Alltag als sinnvolle Variante betrachten.


*4. Zusammenfassung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​

Ein eindeutiges Ergebnis: Egal, wie schnell die Lüfter drehen: Ein zusätzlicher Lüfter beschert der Grafikkarte und dem Prozessor bessere Temperaturen. Dies geschieht aber auf Kosten der Silenteigenschaften, ein zusätzlicher Lüfter macht auch zusätzlich Krach, vor allem, wenn man (wie im Define R4) Dämmmatten entfernen muss). Außerdem sind 12V als Lüfterspannung deutlich hörbar. Wer also einen sehr leisen und gleichzeitig ausreichend gekühlten Rechner haben möchte, demwird die "Standardvariante" des Luftstroms (von vorne nach hinten) am besten gefallen und wer zusätzlich die Lüfter auf 7V drosselt, wird von seinem PC nicht mehr viel hören. Diese Variante ist und bleibt auch mein Favorit. Einen der beiden Frontlüfter zu entfernen macht keinen Sinn, wie der nachträgliche Test zeigt. Die Temperauren steigen leicht und die Lautstärke verringert sich subjektiv nicht.


----------



## spr3adlink (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Genau das wollte ich herausfinden, als ich gerade ins Luftkühler-Forum gewechselt hab. Vielen Dank


----------



## DerFoehn (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Sehr gerne.  Freut mich, dass ich dir schon mal helfen konnte.


----------



## BenRo (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Interessant! Mich würde ja mal sehr interessieren, wie groß der Einfluss der Frontlüfter ist, sprich, wie die Werte aussähen wenn man nur einen in der Front hat und insbesondere ob es einen Unterschied macht (und wenn ja wieviel) ob dieser eine oben oder unten ist.
Ich nehme nicht an, dass du noch zufällig Lust hast, das durchzuprobieren?


----------



## DerFoehn (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Das ist tatsächlich keine schlechte Idee. Das kann ich gerne in nächster Zeit noch ergänzen, wenn das gewünscht ist.


----------



## Blackout27 (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Top Danke für den tollen Test. Habe mir das R5 PCGH Edition geholt und kann deine Ergebnisse so unterschreiben. Gerade die CPU wird bei mir nun deutlich wärmer da ich nur ein Lüfter hinten verbauen kann. Zwei Lüfter am CPU Kühler brachten genau 1 Grad


----------



## fushigi01 (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Nur mal so zur Ergänzung, hier hat einer 60 Lüfterkonstellationen durchgetestet, könnt ihr euch ja mal reinziehen: Der perfekte Airflow


----------



## DerFoehn (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Junge junge. Da kann ich dann doch nicht ganz mithalten. 

@thehate91: Danke für das Lob und die Bestätigung.  Dass ein zweiter Lüfter am CPU Kühler nicht viel bringt, habe ich auch schon gemerkt, als ich das mal probiert habe. Da hab ichs lieber etwas leiser.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Danke für diesen interessanten Bericht!
Das bestätigt in meinem Augen, dass das Abführen von erwärmter Luft wichtiger ist, als das Einpusten von Frischluft. Man könnte sogar soweit gehen und - zumindest speziell in diesem Fall - behaupten, dass ein "Unterdruck" effektiver ist. Da bin ich aber auch immer etwas vorsichtig, so etwas als gemeine Faustregel zu nehmen. Jedes Gehäuse und letztlich auch die verbaute Hardware hat schließlich ihre Eigenheiten was die Be- oder Entlüftung angeht. Und es gibt sicher auch Gehäuse, bei denen es Sinn ergibt, auf der einen oder anderen Seite eben mehr, weniger oder gar keine Lüfter zu installieren. Das hängt auch stark von der Konstruktion des Gehäuses ab, weshalb ich nur jedem dazu raten kann, die Temperaturen durch eigene Tests zu ermitteln.

*PS:*
Wieso sollen es zwei Lüfter an der CPU  nicht bringen? 
Hier mal ein Gegenbeispiel: Test: Scythe Ashura


----------



## DerFoehn (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Danke für diesen interessanten Bericht!
> Das bestätigt in meinem Augen, dass das Abführen von erwärmter Luft wichtiger ist, als das Einpusten von Frischluft. Man könnte sogar soweit gehen und - zumindest speziell in diesem Fall - behaupten, dass ein "Unterdruck" effektiver ist. Da bin ich aber auch immer etwas vorsichtig, so etwas als gemeine Faustregel zu nehmen. Jedes Gehäuse und letztlich auch die verbaute Hardware hat schließlich ihre Eigenheiten was die Be- oder Entlüftung angeht. Und es gibt sicher auch Gehäuse, bei denen es Sinn ergibt, auf der einen oder anderen Seite eben mehr, weniger oder gar keine Lüfter zu installieren. Das hängt auch stark von der Konstruktion des Gehäuses ab, weshalb ich nur jedem dazu raten kann, die Temperaturen durch eigene Tests zu ermitteln.
> 
> *PS:*
> ...



Da scheinen CPU Kühler auch sehr unterschiedlich zu reagieren. Meinen Mugen 3 hat es herzlich wenig interessiert, ob da nun ein oder zwei Lüfter dranhingen. 
Der Ashura profitiert da allerdings enorm von, wie dein Beispiel zeigt. Grade im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Tolle Sache und du bestätigst das ich schon lange auf Deckellüfter setze.
Im übrigen beobachte ich immer eine eine sehr gute GPU Temp bei Deckel+Bodenlüfter!


----------



## DerFoehn (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Schade, dass ich nur 4 Stück davon habe, ansonsten könnte ich mal probieren, was eine Vollbestückung bewirken würde.

Ich teste grade wie gewünscht wurde mit nur einem Lüfter vorne. Ich kann schon mal verraten, dass es grade bei niedriger Drehzahl sehr warm wird.


----------



## Brokoli1 (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Toller Test! Nach der grandiosen Netzteilübersicht (Schleichwerbung *hust), die wir ja gemeinsam ins Leben gerufen haben, ist das der Anfang von einer hoffentlich immer besser und ausführlicher werdenden Serie


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Super Test! Entspricht meiner Erfahrung, aber immer schön, das ganze mit Fakten untermauert zu sehen.


----------



## LSchmiddie (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*



BenRo schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal sehr interessieren, wie groß der Einfluss der Frontlüfter ist, sprich, wie die Werte aussähen wenn man nur einen in der Front hat und insbesondere ob es einen Unterschied macht (und wenn ja wieviel) ob dieser eine oben oder unten ist.



Ich denke, man kann den unteren Frontlüfter getrost weglassen, der wird eh vom Festplattenkäfig versperrt. Wenn man den dann nach oben schraubt hat man ein möglichst starkes Gespann, welches ausserdem aufgrund von nur 3 Lüftern leise arbeitet


----------



## Octobit (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*



LSchmiddie schrieb:


> Ich denke, man kann den unteren Frontlüfter getrost weglassen, der wird eh vom Festplattenkäfig versperrt. Wenn man den dann nach oben schraubt hat man ein möglichst starkes Gespann, welches ausserdem aufgrund von nur 3 Lüftern leise arbeitet


Oder man hat einfach keinen HDD Käfig mehr. 
Aber sehr schöner Test. Wundert mich, dass der Lüfter unten der GPU weniger bringt als der oben. Muss ich mal ausprobieren, hab momentan exakt Variante 2 am Start. Werde dann auch mal berichten.


----------



## Caduzzz (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Schöner Bericht und Bilder (auch wenn es ähnliches mit 50 Lüftervariationen mehr gibt, ich denke und hoffe mal du hattest ja trotzdem deinen Spaß beim basteln + messen)

Dein Fazit bzw. die mMn gefühlt häufige Erwähnung, dass man die Temperaturen und Lautheit (und Gehäuse etc.) *individuell *betrachten muss...


----------



## DerFoehn (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Danke für das Lob. 
Ja richtig. Es geht mMn nicht darum jedes Grad raus zu holen. Dann müsste ich meinem Test zufolge ja oben einen Lüfter einbauen. Das steht aber in meinen Augen nicht in Relation dazu, dass durch die fehlende Dämmung dann alle Geräusche direkt nach oben aus dem Gehäuse zum Arbeitsplatz dringen. Das rechtfertigt die etwas niedrigeren Temperaturen einfach nicht. Also bleibt der Deckel zu, jüjl genug ist der PC im Alltag auch so allemal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Danke für den Test, sehr schön wäre aber auch , vorne einmal einblasen, unten, hinten und ober hinten. Das sollte am kältesten werden.


----------



## DerFoehn (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Wie genau meinst du das jetzt? Ich werde da nicht ganz schlau draus.  Also vorne einer rein, unten rein und oben und hinten raus. So richtig?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Wie genau meinst du das jetzt? Ich werde da nicht ganz schlau draus.  Also vorne einer rein, unten rein und oben und hinten raus. So richtig?


Genau.... das hat nämlich hier gewonnen. Je nach gesetzter Priorität. Also vorne (welche der beiden Position ist auch interessant) und unter einblasend, hinten und oben hinten raus ziehend.
Der perfekte Airflow - Empfehlungen und Fazit

Problem bei der Testmessung ist die nichtberücksichtigung der HDD und SSD Temperaturen. wenn man einen Lüfter vorne möchte, ist dieses ziemlich gut.
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/phocagallery/Der_perfekte_Airflow/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_23-.JPG


----------



## DerFoehn (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Ich versuche sowohl deinen Wunsch, als auch den anderen Wunsch (die Vorderlüfter zu variieren) noch diese Woche umzusetzen.
Mit dem Testen der Vorderlüfterposition bin ich fast durch. Dann baue ich nochmal um.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Zum "Krach" noch ein Wort. Vier gut positionierte Lüfter mit 7V bringen dasselbe wie drei Lüfter bei 12V und werden ganz sicher leiser sein, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## DerFoehn (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Der Krach geht nichtmal primär von den Lüftern aus. Viel mehr besteht der wesentliche Unterschied darin, dass ich sonst durch Dämmmaterial verschlossene Oberseite für die Installation eines Lüfters öffnen muss.
Das heißt sämtliche Geräusche, die vorher kaum hörbar waren dringen nun wesentlich einfacher zum Arbeitsplatz vor. Das ist besonders beim Spielen nervig, wenn die Grafikkarte aufdreht und Spulenfiepen hat..


----------



## FortuneHunter (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

So ich habe mal deinen Test auf meiner Konfiguration gefahren. Mein Gehäuse ist fast vollbestückt, Nur am Boden ist kein Lüfter angebracht.

Equipment:

Intel i7-5820K 
EVGA GTX980ti SC+ ACX2.0+
Gehäuse Corsair Carbide 500R (Carbide SeriesÂ® 500R Mid-Tower-GehÃ¤use) <- Für Airflow ausgelegt nicht für Silent.

Lüfterkonfiguration:

2 x 120 mm Vorne + 1x200mm Seitenteil <- Werden mittels Gehäuseeigener Lüftersteuerung mit 5 Volt angesprochen. Diese Lüfter transportieren die Luft ins Gehäuse ... Der Rest nach draußen.

1 x 140 mm Noctua NF-A14 PWM an der Gehäuserückseite <- Im Lüfterdiagramm von Termal Radar 2 als Cassie Fan 3 bezeichnet und vom Mainboard gesteuert (Im Idlebetrieb mit 600-700 RPM)
2 x 120 mm Noctua NF-A12S PWM an der Gehäuseobenseite <- Im Lüfterdiagramm von Termal Radar 2 als Cassie Fans 2+4 bezeichnet und vom Mainboard gesteuert (Im Idlebetrieb aus)

CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D15 <- Im Lüfterdiagramm von Termal Radar 2 als CPU Fans 1+2 bezeichnet und vom Mainboard gesteuert. (Im Idle mit ca. 250 RPM betrieben)

Assistant Fan 5 ist der 40mm Lüfter im Shield des Sabertooth und mit der Drehzahl aus dem Gehäuse nicht wahrnehmbar. Wenn er voll aufdreht (beim Start und Runterfahren des Computers für je 60 Sekunden), dann ist es der lauteste Lüfter im ganzen Computer.

CPU läuft auf allen 6 Kernen mit 3,9 GHz.

Hier das Ergebnis nach 30 Minuten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lautstärkeeindruck im Idle: Fast nicht hörbar.
Lautstärkeeindruck unter Testbelastung: Wenn ich den Ton von Valley rausnehme ist ein leichtes Rauschen zu vernehmen. Sobald der Ton eingeschaltet ist, bekommt man von den Lüftern nichts mehr mit.


----------



## DerFoehn (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

So, nun bin ich mit allen Tests durch und habe den Test durch die neuen Konfigurationen und die neuen Ergebnisse erweitert.

@FortuneHunter: Deine CPU bleibt ja schön kühl. mein Xeon ist schwer unter 70°C zu halten. Allerdinga habe ich ihn auch auf 3,8GHz gefixt und die Spannung ist leicht auf 1,195V angehoben.


----------



## BenRo (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Sehr interessant, dass es der GPU so egal ist, ob der vordere Lüfter oben oder unten ist!
Empfehlen werde ich Bekannten in Zukunft, bei zwei Lüftern: einen hinten und einen vorne (ihn einfach so zu platzieren, dass er die HDDs dahinter belüftet, egal ob die oben oder unten sitzen mögen). Bei drei Lüftern: 1 vorne, 1 oben, 1 hinten.
Den unteren Lüfter sehe ich trotz der guten Ergebnisse skeptisch, wegen des Themas Staub.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Wie gesagt, kommt immer aufs jeweilige Gehäuse an.
Soll ja auch noch Menschen geben, die kein Fractal besitzen 

Bei meinem H440 als Beispiel sind Lüfter in der Nähe der Graka besonders wichtig, da diese nach unten hin kaum Platz hat.
Bin sogar dazu übergegangen, einen 140er direkt vor die Karte zu hängen, da ich unten im Gehäuse leider keinen Lüfter-Slot habe.

Daher gilt nach wie vor:
Pauschale Faustregeln sind bei der Gehäusebelüftung immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen!


----------



## DerFoehn (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*



BenRo schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, dass es der GPU so egal ist, ob der vordere Lüfter oben oder unten ist!
> Empfehlen werde ich Bekannten in Zukunft, bei zwei Lüftern: einen hinten und einen vorne (ihn einfach so zu platzieren, dass er die HDDs dahinter belüftet, egal ob die oben oder unten sitzen mögen). Bei drei Lüftern: 1 vorne, 1 oben, 1 hinten.
> Den unteren Lüfter sehe ich trotz der guten Ergebnisse skeptisch, wegen des Themas Staub.



Auf Grund meiner Testergebnisse werde ich auch genau so Empfehlungen aussprechen. Man sollte trotzdem unten stehendes nicht vergessen.



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, kommt immer aufs jeweilige Gehäuse an.
> Soll ja auch noch Menschen geben, die kein Fractal besitzen
> 
> Bei meinem H440 als Beispiel sind Lüfter in der Nähe der Graka besonders wichtig, da diese nach unten hin kaum Platz hat.
> ...



Das ist vollkommen richtig. Jedes Gehäuse ist individuell und sollte auch individuell behandelt werden. Vollkommen verallgemeinern kann man die Testergebnisse daher natürlich nicht.
Was man aber machen kann, ist, dass man die Ergebnisse als Anhaltspunkt nimmt und sich daran orientiert oder vllt selbst an seinem PC etwas herumprobiert.


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> So, nun bin ich mit allen Tests durch und habe den Test durch die neuen Konfigurationen und die neuen Ergebnisse erweitert.
> 
> @FortuneHunter: Deine CPU bleibt ja schön kühl. mein Xeon ist schwer unter 70°C zu halten. Allerdinga habe ich ihn auch auf 3,8GHz gefixt und die Spannung ist leicht auf 1,195V angehoben.



Ich denke mein "kleiner" CPU-Kühler hat auch einen geringen Anteil daran: Noctua NH-D15 im Test

Hier mal ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Test von Hardwareluxx hat er schon im Standardtakt und bei 600 rpm einen Abstand von 6,75 K ... Wenn du die auf meine Temperaturen rauf rechnest bin bei einigen Kernen ich auch im Bereich von 70°C


----------



## DerFoehn (30. September 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Ja, stimmt.  Mein Mugen 3 tut sich ziemlich schwer. Ich hab trotz non-k CPU auch schon an einen neue Kühler gedacht..


----------



## Octobit (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Bisschen spät, bin aber vorher noch nciht dazu gekommen meine Daten ordentlich in Diagramme zu verwursten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konstellation 1 ist mit dem SW 2 unten, Konstellation 2 entsprechend oben. Lautstärketechnisch gibt sich das nicht viel, solange meine HDD sich nicht dreht. Dann ist Lüfter oben lauter, da etwas der Dämmung weichen muss. Der Lüfter bleibt aber erstmal oben, die HDD soll sowieso eigentlich mal weg.

Ansonsten gibt s nicht viel anzumerken, System ist n Xeon (-100 mV) und einer 290x mit Peter 2 im R4. Das ganze hat ein paar Grad gebracht, aber vor allem auf die Ergebnisse im Idle würde ich nicht zu viel geben, wenn der PC vorher hochgeheizt war, kühlten die Komponenten nicht mehr so schnell ab wie nach einem Kaltstart.


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Wenn ich das auf die Schnelle richtig deute, decken sich deine Ergebnisse mit meinen. 
Sprich, ein zusätzlicher lüfter oben bringt bessere Temperaturen, als wenn dieser unten montiert wird.


----------



## Octobit (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Wenn ich das auf die Schnelle richtig deute, decken sich deine Ergebnisse mit meinen.
> Sprich, ein zusätzlicher lüfter oben bringt bessere Temperaturen, als wenn dieser unten montiert wird.


Jo genau. Quasi gleiches Ergebnis, n paar grad hats gebracht.


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall klasse, dass hier User ihre eigenen Ergebnisse zum Vergleich oder zur Bestätigung teilen.


----------



## Meroveus (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Toller Beitrag ! Daumen hoch, für dieses gelungene Stück Arbeit.


----------



## spr3adlink (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter*

Habe gerade meine zwei 120er Frontis durch zwei Aerocool Shark Fan 140mm ersetzt. Meine R9 290X von Asus bleibt im Idle 4 Grad kühler. Unter Last sogar 10 Grad!


----------

